# DC's LEGENDS OF TOMORROW Available on Blu-ray and DVD August 23, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> When Heroes Aren’t Enough...The World Needs Legends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

